# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  تبدیل روز به سال و ماه و روز

## nasr

سلام

چطور میشه یه مقدار روز را برنامه بگیره و تبدیلش کنه به سال و روز و ماه

ممنون

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام
فکر نکنم بشه روز رو به ماه و سال تبدیل کرد !
خوب روزی که برنامه دریافت می کنه اگر از شماره ! روز باشه ، مثلا بیست و چهارم ... ، اون وقت راهی فکر نکنم راهی باشه که بشه سالش رو هم بدست آورد و یا اگر به صورت " دوشنبه ، سه شنبه یا ... " هم باشه مطمئنا نمی شه ! ، شما باید روز ، ماه و سال رو به صورت جدا یا با هم بگیرید و بعد نمایش بدید ، ولی اگه بگید چه قصدی دارید ( البته اگه امکان داره ) جواب بهتری میتونید بگیرید ...

ولی فکر کنم منظورتون چیز دیگه ای باشه !
اگه منظورتون اینه که مثلا برنامه یک عدد به عنوان تعداد روز میگیره و باید مشخص کنه که این تعداد روز برابر چند سال و چند ماه و چند روز هست ، می تونید با توجه به این که هر سال 365 روز و هر ماه 30 روز ( البته همه ماه ها و سالها 30 یا 365 روز نیستند ) است ، این کار رو انجام بدید ، به چند تقسیم نیاز است ، یعنی ابتدا تعداد روزها به 365 و سپس باقیمانده به 30 تقسیم می شوند ، البته نکته مهم اینه که اگه تعداد روزها از 365 بیشتر نبود نباید به 365 تقسیم کنید و باید مستقیما مقدار سال رو برابر با 0 قرار بدید ، همین طور اگه از 30 هم بیشتر نبود باید تعداد ماه و سال رو برابر با 0 قرار بدید ... ، باقیمانده این تقسیمات هم که روز میشه ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## amirkazem

باسلام خدمت اساتیدگرامی:
بااستفاده ازکدزیرمی خواهم برنامه یک مقدارراازکاربربگیره (برحسب روز)وآن رابه سال وماه وهفته وروزتبدیل کند.یعنی مثلاًباواردکردن عدد749بگویدکه سن شمابرابراست با:
2سال و0ماه و2هفته و5روز.
محبت بفرماییدوبرنامه رااصلاح نمایید.
procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);var
sen,sal,mah,hafteh,rooz:integer;
begin
sen:=strtoint(edit1.Text);
sal:=sen div 365;
edit2.text:=inttostr(sal);
mah:= (sen mod 365) div 30;
edit3.text:=inttostr(mah);
hafteh:= (mah mod 4)  ;
edit4.Text :=inttostr(hafteh);
rooz:=(hafteh mod 7)div 7 ;
edit5.text:=inttostr(rooz);
end;


procedure TForm1.FormCreate(Sender: TObject);
begin
form1.Caption :='محاسبه سن براساس سال وماه وهفته وروز';
label1.Caption :='سن خودرابرمبنای روز واردنمایید';
end;


end.

----------

